# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  strangers in a dream

## 0steveo0

do strangers in your dream exist in real life or people from your past life or people u will meet in the future dreams are confusing lol

----------


## jarrhead

Meeting other people on the "astral plane" is what it's called. Look it up, there's too many threads on this.

----------


## changed

> do strangers in your dream exist in real life or people from your past life or people u will meet in the future dreams are confusing lol



they are more than likely people you have seen in stores, movie theaters, resturants, etc.  They're just people you don't consciously remember.

----------


## Bluemangroup

Sometimes in my dreams I see people with no/blank faces, I guess my brain is too lazy to conjure a face it has already seen :p

----------


## RandomNumber677

What about monsters and people that look different to how they usually look then? ^^ (Hijacking thread)

----------


## flagstone149

I believe it was Laberge who wrote that the people we meet in dreams are the people we have met throughout our lives. One of those fascinating facets of the subconscious. Before reading that I wondered if we fabricate entirely new faces in our heads. Yet how are we to now for sure?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> I believe it was Laberge who wrote that the people we meet in dreams are the people we have met throughout our lives. One of those fascinating facets of the subconscious. Before reading that I wondered if we fabricate entirely new faces in our heads. Yet how are we to now for sure?



Ha! You've found the secret!

In fact, I wonder if random people in the street, in the stores, in their cars, at the bus stops, are they also just DCs?

----------


## WishfulDreamer

Something to search around for I guess, lol.  I just had a dream this morning when I went back to sleep for a half an hour or so.  I went outside of an old friends house, which isn't her house, and went somewhere.  On my way back i went to a house and saw an old lady walking up to it.  I don't know the face nor the house I was at haha

----------

